# DTV problems



## jimbobby (May 20, 2008)

Can someone help with this? I have two analog tvs. one is connected to a magnovox converter box. The other just got a new panasonic vcr/dvd recorder with a digital tuner. When I watch tv , tonight for example David letterman, the video doesnt match up with the sound. Sort of like bad lipsynching. It does this on both tvs. But what I noticed tonight is that both tvs when tuned to the same station have a diference between the sound. I could not see both screeens at the same time, so i dont know about the pictures lining up. Whats going on here?? Can I fix this ?? Its ruining tv for me  :nono2: :nono:


----------



## jimbobby (May 20, 2008)

also i set my dvd to record three shows and it quit after the first. The vcr prt says it can't record digital programming, but if its converting the signal so i can watch it on analog tv why cant i record on vhs> this is very frustrating according to menu I should be able to get 8 hrs out of dvd+rw disk on lowest quality. I got only one hour


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

jimbobby said:


> Can someone help with this? I have two analog tvs. one is connected to a magnovox converter box. The other just got a new panasonic vcr/dvd recorder with a digital tuner. When I watch tv , tonight for example David letterman, the video doesnt match up with the sound. Sort of like bad lipsynching. It does this on both tvs.


This happens on DTV from time to time. It should correct itself.



> But what I noticed tonight is that both tvs when tuned to the same station have a diference between the sound.


DTV tuners are like computers - some run faster than others and can process the digital data into picture and sound faster. There's nothing you can do about it.


----------

